# Pennsylvania mare is in Virginia



## Gini (Oct 31, 2005)

Just got an e-mail from Ginny asking me to post here as she has tried

twice and can't post.

I left work yesterday at 4pm to drive to PA to pick her up. It should have been an easy 3 hour drive. Especially as I have a new GPS and I had programmed it to take me right there. About 2/3s of the way, it died Battery went dead. I had no idea on how to go as I didn't have directions. Called my grandson and had him get the directions. At least I remembered the address. Well having directions didn't help. Street signs had ben pulled down. Long story short, it took me 5 hours to get there.

The mare is a very nice one. She is in good health, just needs to be cleaned up a little. She loaded and unloaded very well. Apparently, she is from a farm in MN and was brought back by a broker. He sold her once but she was brought back, don't know why. So after 30 days, he takes them to the slaughter auction to cut his losses. Thats where Danielle comes in. She notifies us, we contacted the nearby rescue, they pulled her and I got her last night.

I figure she is 37" and a Silver Bay. She's a little jumpy right now but is calming down. Poor girl, she's been through a lot. She went thru more last night. About an hour from home and on an Interstate HWY, my rear tire blew. I made it safely to the side but had no idea on how to change the tire. Well, I did a little, but it was so dark and the Semis were wizzing by soo fast and it was soo cold. I did what any red blooded woman would do. I called my grandson, bless him.. He got out of a nice warm bed and drove an hour each way to rescue his grandmom!!

So my easy 6 hour trip took about 11 hours!! But it was worth it. The mare who I now call Lucy Lu is a gem.


----------



## littlehorse2 (Nov 1, 2005)

That's great. I'm glad she has a happy ending .

Christy


----------



## Danielle_E. (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry Gini. I got into work this morning and had her request to post for her as well but I can't access my work email from home. Thank you for posting, I was anxious to hear and oh my what a trip. Poor Ginny, I am so sorry you had to go through all of that!!!! but I am so glad that this mare is out of there and won't be going to auction and a doomed fate. BLESS YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh Ginny, surely your place in heaven will be a very special one! You're blessed to have such a wonderful grandson, hope everything settles down now, can't wait to see her.


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 1, 2005)

Thank heaven for the angels who walk this earth.

Gini, bless you and that grandson for seeing that little mare into safe keeping.

Charlotte


----------



## Danielle_E. (Nov 1, 2005)

I am desperately trying to "save" the pics you sent me last night Ginny but for some reason the pics in the email won't be "copied"



because I would have uploaded them here in this thread for you. She is a very sweet looking mare!


----------



## IllusiveHussler (Nov 1, 2005)

She looks like such a doll!!

I saw the title and thought..Maybe it's the mare Lexy I was looking into last month...kinda looks like her though.

And then it made me laugh when I saw you call her Lucy Lu...I just rescued a mini mare named Lucy.


----------



## Kathy2m (Nov 1, 2005)

Bless you and your grandson!


----------



## smlotsocats (Nov 1, 2005)

Ginny, you're something else!!! Your adventures never end! Good job getting that little girl out of there! If we lived closer I'm sure we would get into LOTS of trouble together!!! LOL LOL!


----------



## Champ (Nov 2, 2005)

It's always nice to hear a happy ending in a bad situation


----------



## kaykay (Nov 5, 2005)

ginny

im so sorry you had such a bad road trip!!! but im so happy shes with us now. she looks so pretty!!!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Nov 9, 2005)

Ginny's adventures never cease to amaze me.........but what would we do without her. She is trully a God Sent..........and Lucy Lu is beautiful and she will make someone a nice companion..........


----------

